# Saloman hiking boots?



## ripplerider (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking at the Quest model specifically. Anyone have these? They're priced at $99 at Sierra Trading Post right now, seems reasonable to me but would like to hear some feedback from here.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't own those but they are one of the top hiking boots on a lot of the top 10 list. That's a good price too.
Could you go somewhere and try a pair on before you buy them? I had wanted a pair of Keen but they just didn't fit me right. I went with the Merrell Moabs. Salomon is a very popular brand. The Quest gets very good reviews on a lot of sites.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 17, 2017)

I have the Quest 4d 2 GTXs. I got em for chasing elk out west. Very nice boots. I have Merrells but, they were only waterproof for one season.


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 17, 2017)

Even less here:

http://www.6pm.com/p/salomon-quest-...10878&ef_id=WD35qgAABAE1Phbu:20170417133330:s


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 19, 2017)

My link shows $133?


----------

